# What's your latest greatest Cuban cigar find?



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigars that for one reason or another you have overlooked. I recently have been introduced to Bolivar Corona's extra. Thanks to a very generous BOTL BullMan i am a very happy camper. These are from 07 and are phenomenal, creamy loads of depth. Without the loss of power that aged cigars exhibit. These are not that old but already exhibit that well aged creamy core with loads of citrus Twang. Underlying cocoa notes and that classic Cuban tobacco core. That is a great representation of the Bolivar line as a whole. So that's my story and i am sticking to it. What's yours?


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Tony, you convinced me to try the Partagas Culebras and I love 'em! Thanks.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Good to hear about those Bolis...gonna save mine for a bit longer and smoke em all.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

So far....

The BCE's, recommended by JD on another site.
The RYJ EL 04, recomended by Bob


Sit on top of the list.....Hope to add a few more this Summer


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

dont have enough experience yet but cant wait to see some suggestions opcorn:


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

For me, the SLR Regios has been a great recent find


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Forgot to add Dip 2's. Not really a new find but the boxes I have now are silly good.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I have to concur with the Boli CE. Also, the Partagas 898 that I traded for--finally found some of that power which has been testified to be present in a cc Partagas. Both of these were pleasant for different reasons.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Arnie said:


> Tony, you convinced me to try the Partagas Culebras and I love 'em! Thanks.


Glad you enjoy them better stock up as i hear they are to be discontinued!:thumb:


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

bdw1984 said:


> For me, the SLR Regios has been a great recent find


This is an affordable everyday type of smoke. I just wish I could find a smaller box I just don't have room for a cab of 50.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

gator_79 said:


> This is an affordable everyday type of smoke. I just wish I could find a smaller box I just don't have room for a cab of 50.


they come in dress boxes too...


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

bdw1984 said:


> For me, the SLR Regios has been a great recent find


I'm gonna have to try one of those bad boys.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

They are a great cigar. I love their anise flavor.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

astripp said:


> They are a great cigar. I love their anise flavor.


Yes they share that trait with the ERDM very nice morning or desert cigars!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Really liking the Boli CE, need to get my hands on some more!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks to Alan I still dream of Carlos Fernandez Naturals ... 
Otherwise the MercerPDRs have been my favorite Cuban find.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> So far....
> 
> The BCE's, recommended by JD on another site.
> The RYJ EL 04, recomended by Bob
> ...


Adding the 898 UV to this list........a couple yrs ago Donnie told me of these...he was right


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Broke out a couple of those 07 BCEs last night, man that is one amazing cigar. I don't know how it happened but the stars aligned when they rolled that batch. Thanks Bull for turning me on to these!


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

H. Upmann Mag 48 EL '09


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

For an inexpensive smoke the RyJ Mille Fleurs, especially the 10's, are great.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Tredegar said:


> For an inexpensive smoke the RyJ Mille Fleurs, especially the 10's, are great.


Thanks. I was wondering about those.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

HdM Epi Especial - always liked the Epi #2 & #1 but this one beats em' both IMHO.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rodeo said:


> Broke out a couple of those 07 BCEs last night, man that is one amazing cigar. I don't know how it happened but the stars aligned when they rolled that batch. Thanks Bull for turning me on to these!


I heard you got the last box!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:

I just discovered the 2010 CORO thanks Dave Hydro Raven. These are as everyone has stated off the hook for such a young Cohiba!


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I heard you got the last box!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:


Should have snagged the last two boxes, smoking another one now. At this rate they won't last long!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rodeo said:


> Should have snagged the last two boxes, smoking another one now. At this rate they won't last long!


The good things in life never do! Last that long that is!!!!!!:smoke2:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

swingerofbirches said:


> Thanks to Alan I still dream of Carlos Fernandez Naturals ...
> Otherwise the XXXX have been my favorite Cuban find.


Hey Charlie, not trying to rain on your parade, but that's dangerously close, bro.

My best find is the box of 99 Punch RS 12's I have, but barely any left 

Hopefully my next find will be an EL or RE or a good every-day smoke. arty:


----------

